# Hi-Low Customs



## mabris

HI-LOW CUSTOMS</a>


----------



## mabris

*MINI WHAMMY HI-LOW WITH BLACK TANK WEB PRICE $659.00
F.B.S.S*


----------



## mabris

*TEAM HI-LOW IN LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW 2008 
62 IMPALA WORLD RECORD 105'' 1st PLACE*


----------



## mabris

*DAVE MARQUES* 64 IN LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WORLD RECORD HOLDER SINGLE PUMP


----------



## B Town Fernie

Cant see the pics :dunno:




Ok Now I Can :biggrin:


----------



## mabris

4 PUMP SET UP 2 HI-LOW PISTON PUMPS WITH ADEX RETURNED AND 2 HI-LOW ELIMINATOR WITH AIR CRAFT DUMPS


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Nov 10 2008, 04:28 PM~12115104
> *Cant see the pics :dunno:
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Nov 10 2008, 03:28 PM~12115104
> *Cant see the pics :dunno:
> *


*X2*


----------



## OBNOXIOUS93

Hi-Low # 1


----------



## mabris

Hi-low Candy series Magenta 2 Pump set up *call For pricing* 

*915-781-2107*


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by OBNOXIOUS93_@Nov 10 2008, 09:29 PM~12118670
> *Hi-Low # 1
> *


  HEEY MABRIS WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE ELITE BLOCK & THE NITROLICS BLOCKS


----------



## mabris

Hi-Low Elite 4 Pump Set Up *Chrome and Gold* Set up


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 11 2008, 06:06 AM~12120253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Low Elite 4 Pump Set Up Chrome and Gold Set up
> *


u should post prices of the elite series too


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 11 2008, 04:46 AM~12122026
> *u should post prices of the elite series too
> *



*HL159-04	ELITE 2000 HOPPING DP F-B-3WHEEL 4 PUMP KIT $2,799.00

CHROME/CHROME UPGRADE ADD PER PUMP $115.00
CHROME/GOLD UPGRADE ADD PER PUMP $220.00

NOTE : ELITE 2000 KITS AND NITRAULICS KITS COME WITH 
ELIMINATOR PUMPS FOR REAR 

KITS INCLUDES ONE ADEX DUMP FOR FRONT PUMPS
MASTER BALLS, REVERSE CUPS , 14"CYLINDERS AND
TWO BLOW PROOF DELTAS FOR REAR PUMPS 
SQUARE IMAGE DUMPS UPGRADE PER DUMP $220.00
*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

LUV HI-LOW!!


----------



## mabris

*ELIMINATOR F-B-S-S 4 PUMP KIT CHROME WITH ADEX DUMPS *


----------



## mabris

*HI-LOW SET UP 2 PUMP WITH 4 HI-LOW ACCUMILATORS *


----------



## mabris

*
HI-LOW MINI WHAMMY CANDY SERIES F.B.S.S 2 PUMP SET UP
NATE DOG 1947*


----------



## white link 93

pretty nice setups!!!

you got tha candy green??


----------



## mabris




----------



## haze1995

Hi-Low going into my Fleetwood!!! Cant wait to see it done!


----------



## mabris

*HI-LOW PERFORMANCE PISTON PUMP *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 11 2008, 05:16 PM~12128176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW PERFORMANCE PISTON PUMP
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512*

HI/LOW HYDRAULICS ,FOR THE SERIOUS LOWRIDER !!


----------



## mabris

<a href=\'http://www.hi-low.net/\' target=\'_blank\'>Hi-Low Customs </a>


----------



## mabris

*Hi-Low Piston Tank *


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 02:24 PM~12115073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAVE MARQUES 64 IN LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WORLD RECORD HOLDER SINGLE PUMP
> *


Thats my carnal right there.. much love to Hi-Low and the homie Dave..


----------



## mabris

*Hi-Low Chrome Whammy Tank with Gold Rods *


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 12 2008, 09:04 AM~12134173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.hi-low.net/\' target=\'_blank\'>Hi-Low Customs </a>
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabris

*HI-LOW PISTON PUMP ALL CHROME WITH ADEX RETURN *


----------



## Zappo90744

MABRIS....Are you there at Hi-Low as a sales rep? I need a new price list. I have an old one that was sent to me by you guys last year.


----------



## OBNOXIOUS93

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 12 2008, 11:12 PM~12142322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW PISTON PUMP ALL CHROME WITH ADEX RETURN
> *


----------



## mabris

*HI-LOW ELITE 2000 PUMP *


----------



## mabris




----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 13 2008, 02:12 AM~12142322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW PISTON PUMP ALL CHROME WITH ADEX RETURN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 12 2008, 06:47 PM~12138616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Low Chrome Whammy Tank with Gold Rods
> *


how much?


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

I STILL REMEMBER BACK IN THE LATE 90'S WHEN HI LOW WAS RUNING THIS GAME. KEEP UP THAT FIRME JALE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 02:49 PM~12114060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW CUSTOMS</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what im talkin bout :biggrin: Finally THE HOLLYWOOD SERIES added to the HI-LOW LINE


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## mabris




----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 12 2008, 04:47 PM~12138616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Low Chrome Whammy Tank with Gold Rods
> *


i second that how much


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 04:49 PM~12114060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW CUSTOMS</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
¡Contento verle Homies que hace grande otra vez. ..!!


----------



## chato83

damn that gold really brings those pumps to life :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

I got the email thanks but it wasn't the price list....just the bunch of forms that I've already filled out twice. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mabris

hi-low team in Las Vegas 2008


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 15 2008, 10:34 AM~12164316
> *hi-low team in Las Vegas 2008
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT :0 I NEED TO GET MY ASS BACK IN THIS HOPPIN SHIT, I FORGOT HOW MUCH FUN THAT IS, BUT WATCHIN THAT REMINDS ME :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744

Thanks for the email homie!!! So it was you whom I've dealt with in the past!

Gracias!!!


----------



## mabris




----------



## OBNOXIOUS93

TTT


----------



## mabris




----------



## mabris

.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by mabris+Nov 15 2008, 11:30 PM~12169215-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mabris_@Nov 15 2008, 11:38 PM~12169273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 15 2008, 09:34 AM~12164316
> *hi-low team in Las Vegas 2008
> *


*DAMN !!! BEATING UP THAT REAR BUMPER.........*


----------



## mabris




----------



## SHOELACES

can u pm me the price on the whammy tank and piston pumps


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Hi-Low TTT


----------



## haze1995

Hey Mabris,

Do you just post pics or do you answer questions too? :dunno:


----------



## mabris

*WHAT WE DO BEST!!!!!*


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 18 2008, 07:27 PM~12194487
> *Hey Mabris,
> 
> Do you just post pics or do you answer questions too?  :dunno:
> *



:yessad: WHTA CAN I HELP YOU


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

still waitn for u to hit me back with some prices i pmd u


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## mabris

*WHAT WE DO BEST*


----------



## MR.*512*

*CAN YOU POST PICS OF WRAPPED FRAMES AND A-ARMS ?? THNX ! *


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 19 2008, 09:09 PM~12206437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
STILL LAYIN THE SUCKERS DOWN


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 20 2008, 11:17 AM~12210626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WE DO BEST
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD
WHATS UP MARCOS


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 20 2008, 07:22 PM~12213681
> *CAN YOU POST PICS OF WRAPPED FRAMES AND A-ARMS ?? THNX !
> *


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 21 2008, 10:38 AM~12220764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE WORK !! ANY PICS OF FRAMES WITH THE WELDS SHOWING ??*


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 21 2008, 12:38 PM~12220764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Daymn!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 22 2008, 12:28 AM~12226604
> *NICE WORK !! ANY PICS OF FRAMES WITH THE WELDS SHOWING ??
> *


will post :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 02:49 PM~12114060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW CUSTOMS</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for this set-up,F/B 2 switches,pm me if you like.


----------



## mabris

*HI-LOW DISTRIBUTOR NEAR YOU 

Hollywood Customs 
205 East North Avenue, Northlake, IL 60164
(708) 345-8842 

California Customs
1516 H St, Fresno CA 92721 
(559)307-0383 .

Street Toys
Walter Stewart
822 South West Street, Jackson, MS 39201
(601) 969-0044 


UP Down Hydraulics
8115 ELDER CREEK RD SUIT M Sacramento, CA 95824
DAVE MARQUEZ
(916) 421-8347 

BIG TIME HYDRAULIC
311 E Reserve St, Vancouver, Clark, Washington 98661
(503) 327-4193 

X-SEED AUTOWERKZ
BRANNAN
914 Kaaahi Pl, Bay C Honolulu, HI 96817
(808) 847-7333 

S.I.C CARS,INC
PHILP
3471 NW 48th St Miami, FL 33142
(305) 633-1636 

FINOS CUSTOM WHEEL & TIRE
6525 Federal Blvd, Denver, CO 80221
303-935-2125 *


----------



## ICECOLD63

Hollywood Kustoms!!!!!


----------



## OBNOXIOUS93

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Nov 24 2008, 09:14 PM~12248738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms!!!!!
> *


bob puttin it down


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 04:48 PM~12115867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 PUMP SET UP 2 HI-LOW PISTON PUMPS WITH ADEX RETURNED  AND 2 HI-LOW ELIMINATOR WITH AIR CRAFT DUMPS
> *


this setup is in what car? how many batts and how many inches is it doing?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Hi Lo in Odessa Texas!! :0


----------



## mabris

HI-LOW LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW 2008


----------



## 86 Limited

he said 92 impala lol


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2008, 03:39 PM~12254999
> *he said 92 impala lol
> *


yes he did :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2008, 08:44 AM~12252493
> *this setup is in what car? how many batts and how many inches is it doing?
> *


......


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2008, 06:55 PM~12256623
> *......
> *



white 64 convertible 16 batt


----------



## 86 Limited

what are they elminator pumps wit 1 inch ports?


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 20 2008, 07:22 PM~12213681
> *CAN YOU POST PICS OF WRAPPED FRAMES AND A-ARMS ?? THNX !
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 25 2008, 08:14 PM~12259665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## magicmike




----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2008, 07:17 PM~12256810
> *what are they elminator pumps wit 1 inch ports?
> *











*
Eliminator pump 1/2 center port side returned and Marzachi #9 gear plus competition motor and hilow end cup*


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 25 2008, 09:14 PM~12259665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*YOU HAVE A PM...*


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 26 2008, 09:30 AM~12263256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eliminator pump 1/2 center port side returned and Marzachi #9 gear plus competition motor and hilow end cup
> *


sounds like a nice combo. for double pump if u got number 9 marzocchis wut u runnin to each front pump like 72 volts?


----------



## 86 Limited

oh and did he put bigger back plates on the front pumps just to hold more pressure cuz they look like piston pumps!!


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

PROPER


----------



## CapitalBailBonds

Thanks for the new strokes Hi Low. Its the only brand going in my ride


----------



## mabris

*TEAM HI-LOW Dave Marquez Las Vegas Super Show 2008
68'' First Place and World Record Holder 72''*


----------



## KAKALAK

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## mabris

what we do best


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Nov 27 2008, 08:19 PM~12278379
> *Thanks for the new strokes Hi Low. Its the only brand going in my ride
> *


*IVE BEEN BUYING HI-LOW SINCE 1995.......*


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 28 2008, 02:27 PM~12281878
> *IVE BEEN BUYING HI-LOW SINCE 1995.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Nov 27 2008, 10:19 PM~12278379
> *Thanks for the new strokes Hi Low. Its the only brand going in my ride
> *












:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1

:0


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by CapitalBailBonds_@Nov 27 2008, 07:19 PM~12278379
> *Thanks for the new strokes Hi Low. Its the only brand going in my ride
> *


I told you cousin.. Hi Low is the only way to go..


----------



## FantasyCustoms

TTT for Hi-Low and Marco, Mando I haven't forgot just bussy moveing into my new shop............


----------



## mabris

*from us Happy Holidays *


----------



## mabris

What We Do Best !![/b]


----------



## mabris




----------



## CANNONBALL Z

> *UP Down Hydraulics
> 6051 Mack Rd Sacramento, CA 95823
> DAVE MARQUEZ
> (916) 421-8347
> ELK GROVE CALIFORNIA *


 HE IS NOT LONGER THERE


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 4 2008, 03:48 PM~12337742
> *HE IS NOT LONGER THERE
> *


I'll get some info, I talk him on a regular and had not heard that he moved out of there.


----------



## streetrider




----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 4 2008, 06:48 PM~12337742
> *HE IS NOT LONGER THERE
> *


*UP Down Hydraulics
8115 ELDER CREEK RD SUIT M Sacramento, CA 95824
DAVE MARQUEZ
(916) 421-8347 *


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 30 2008, 07:38 PM~12296710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 what size are these


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Nov 24 2008, 09:14 PM~12248738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood Kustoms!!!!!
> *


 :0 yessssssssss


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 6 2008, 12:52 PM~12352951
> *:0 what size are these
> *


HL380-44 TELESCOPIC CYL CHR (CLOSE18"-OPEN 42") $399.00

HL380-42 TELESCOPIC CYL CHR (CLOSE13.5-OPEN30) $299.00


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## mabris

*what we do best !!!!*</span>


----------



## FantasyCustoms

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider




----------



## mabris

:thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW

T 
:cheesy: :cheesy: 
T
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
T
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mabris

*
What we do Best!!!*


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Dec 11 2008, 05:00 PM~12403445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we do Best!!!
> *



Build The Best Componets There Are :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OBNOXIOUS93

#1


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## teach

What's up Hi Low?


----------



## lowridejones

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Dec 11 2008, 06:00 PM~12403445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we do Best!!!
> *


hey guys, i got your kit goin in my van right now. Hi/Low def the best. its almost done. here are some pics.

























still got some hardlines and shit to do. and the entire interior. but just wanted to show you guys some support. peace


----------



## lowridejones

what PSI do you recommend for these accumulators?...


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by lowridejones_@Dec 16 2008, 02:26 PM~12445904
> *what PSI do you recommend for these accumulators?...
> *


150 to 200 psi


----------



## BigRed85

TTT


----------



## MR.*512*

*94 BIGBODY CADILLAC......*


----------



## MR.*512*

*YOU HAVE A PM *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## mabris

:thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by lowridejones_@Dec 16 2008, 08:26 PM~12445904
> *what PSI do you recommend for these accumulators?...
> *


u got some bigger pics of them?


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 23 2008, 01:31 AM~12504999
> *u got some bigger pics of them?
> *


----------



## mabris

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED

happy new year to u guys!!!!!!


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Dec 29 2008, 06:18 PM~12550802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 good lookin 

they work just like the BM ones?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 07:48 PM~12115867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 PUMP SET UP 2 HI-LOW PISTON PUMPS WITH ADEX RETURNED  AND 2 HI-LOW ELIMINATOR WITH AIR CRAFT DUMPS
> *


looks good


----------



## switchhappy1

Do you guys have a basic street kit? whats the price on it if you do have one?


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by switchhappy1_@Jan 3 2009, 01:39 AM~12590823
> *Do you guys have a basic street kit? whats the price on it if you do have one?
> *



HL132-03	PERFORMANCE 2000 F-B-S-S KIT 2 PUMP $999.00


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by teach_@Dec 13 2008, 11:40 AM~12419904
> *What's up Hi Low?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Jan 5 2009, 06:39 PM~12614239
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up brotha? :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE81

NO REGRETS REPRESENTING KLIQUE EL PASO!!!

HI-LOW EQUIPMENT 4 ELITE 2000 WITH 1 INCH PORTS


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Jan 6 2009, 12:11 AM~12617996
> *NO REGRETS REPRESENTING KLIQUE EL PASO!!!
> 
> HI-LOW EQUIPMENT 4 ELITE 2000 WITH 1 INCH PORTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very good John! :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Jan 5 2009, 09:11 PM~12617996
> *NO REGRETS REPRESENTING KLIQUE EL PASO!!!
> 
> HI-LOW EQUIPMENT 4 ELITE 2000 WITH 1 INCH PORTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations.. bad ass setup..


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12615919
> *What up brotha? :biggrin:
> *



whats up Bob! :biggrin:


----------



## mabris

*sold out Hollywood series but we are still taking orders *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Jan 15 2009, 09:56 AM~12711931
> *sold out Hollywood series but we are still taking orders
> *


Thats what I like to hear :biggrin: Im going to need some more my self soon!


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2009, 10:28 PM~12743709
> *Thats what I like to hear :biggrin: Im going to need some more my self soon!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mabris

NEW PRICE BRAKE ON MINI WHAMMY COMBO :thumbsup:


----------



## mabris

ready for orders


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

BIG UPS TO MONDO-


----------



## mabris

:biggrin:


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Jan 15 2009, 10:56 AM~12711931
> *sold out Hollywood series but we are still taking orders
> *


we have stock to fill back orders and ready for new orders


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 03:49 PM~12114060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW CUSTOMS</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still taking orders pump are flying


----------



## edelmiro13

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

t t t 4 the og in the game


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 22 2009, 10:32 PM~13080478
> *t t t 4 the og in the game
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Mar 24 2009, 08:08 PM~13378814
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WAZ UP BROTHER?


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2009, 09:11 PM~13378857
> *WAZ UP BROTHER?
> *


WAS UP BOB


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 04:23 PM~12114380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI WHAMMY HI-LOW  WITH BLACK TANK WEB PRICE  $659.00
> F.B.S.S
> *


whats the diffrence between regular pumps and mini pumps? is their a pressure diffrance they give ect.?


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAYING WHATS UP HI LOW


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 27 2009, 10:48 AM~13406356
> *BIG  AL  SAYING  WHATS  UP HI LOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 24 2009, 11:49 PM~13380216
> *whats the diffrence between regular pumps and mini pumps? is their a pressure diffrance they give  ect.?
> *


  x2


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Apr 1 2009, 10:15 PM~13459506
> *  x2
> *


i pm you


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 12 2008, 11:12 PM~12142322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW PISTON PUMP ALL CHROME WITH ADEX RETURN
> *



HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE BUT A NON PISTON PUMP ???


----------



## mabris




----------



## haze1995

Cant wait to see my Hi-Low set-up in my Cadi!


----------



## mabris




----------



## mabris




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## no joke

SINGLE PUMP TRUCK


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Apr 11 2009, 12:36 PM~13546959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeh baby  

Hi-low is #1 :biggrin: 

Hey let me know if you take visa cuz I'm getting a credit card in my name


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 9 2009, 07:15 PM~14426968
> *
> Hey let me know if you take visa cuz I'm getting a credit card in my name
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 9 2009, 04:16 PM~14426978
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: yeh I know :biggrin: 

I'm trying to build up my credit and I always used someone elses cuz knowing me I whould be buying myself a new set of 13's every week :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 9 2009, 07:19 PM~14427010
> *:biggrin:  yeh I know  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm trying to build up my credit and I always used someone elses cuz knowing me I whould be buying myself a new set of 13's every week :cheesy:
> *


buy some razor blades


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Apr 12 2009, 06:13 AM~13552094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped to (916) Sacto..................


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 10 2009, 02:38 PM~14436677
> *buy some razor blades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow you've done that shit a million times to me grow up for real :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 13 2009, 03:15 PM~14458227
> *Wow you've done that shit a million times
> *


everyone is still waiting on you to kill yourself. :uh:


----------



## Impslap

I love my Hi-Low setup 
Done at Hi-Low Customs in El Paso, TX:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jul 13 2009, 05:46 PM~14461889
> *I love my Hi-Low setup
> Done at Hi-Low Customs in El Paso, TX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS GOOD....*


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jul 13 2009, 05:46 PM~14461889
> *I love my Hi-Low setup
> Done at Hi-Low Customs in El Paso, TX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE


----------



## Armando84

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## NINJA

The Elite 2000 set-up I put in my old big body :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 16 2009, 03:22 PM~14785091
> *The Elite 2000 set-up I put in my old big body  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice looking set up and Hi Low pumps


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 24 2009, 10:49 PM~13380216
> *whats the diffrence between regular pumps and mini pumps? is their a pressure diffrance they give  ect.?
> *



the size of the block


----------



## el_mazatleco

do you guys still have the specal with the mini wammy for 695 and how much with the cylinders and cups if you wouldnt mind pm me the price thx


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by LA-RIDER-79_@Oct 8 2009, 03:35 PM~15304076
> *do you guys still have the specal with the mini wammy for 695 and how much with the cylinders and cups if you wouldnt mind pm me the price thx
> *


$899.99 plus shipping


----------



## 1968 Riviera




----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 8 2009, 05:59 PM~15304755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 8 2009, 03:41 PM~15305094
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hi-Low Is The Best 

I'll Rep Hi-Low Till Caskets Drops  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Aug 16 2009, 06:22 PM~14785091
> *The Elite 2000 set-up I put in my old big body  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Always Digged This Trunk Work... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968 Riviera

TTT


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 8 2009, 05:33 PM~15305498
> *Hi-Low Is The Best
> 
> I'll Rep Hi-Low Till Caskets Drops
> :thumbsup:
> *


Hopefully sooner than later


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 04:49 PM~12114060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW CUSTOMS</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much do you charge for 3 pump with one dump on each pump and a y block on one? how good are hi low cylinders :dunno:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 11 2009, 07:28 PM~15325860
> *Always Digged This Trunk Work... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 12 2009, 11:03 PM~15337540
> *how much do you charge for 3 pump with one dump on each pump and a y block on one? how good are hi low cylinders :dunno:
> *



$1496.00 free shipping


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Oct 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15345793
> *$1496.00 free shipping
> *


nice-ill let ya know


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## 16474




----------



## mabris

:biggrin:


----------



## 1968 Riviera

TTT


----------



## DANNY305

:biggrin: hi-low the way to go


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

ARE THESE PUMPS SET UP TO WORK DA FRONT & Back with one square ?


----------



## DANNY305

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 20 2009, 01:06 AM~15408990
> *ARE THESE PUMPS SET UP TO WORK DA FRONT & Back with one square ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hommie i dont think it does i think its more for double pump to the noise


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Oct 18 2009, 11:58 AM~15392331
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 nice :biggrin:


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Oct 21 2009, 01:24 PM~15423015
> *hommie i dont think it does i think its more for double pump to the noise
> *


 make it to the back to


----------



## 1968 Riviera

TTT for Hi-Low :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mabris

*<a href=\'http://hi-low.net/FORUMS/\' target=\'_blank\'>Hi-Low Forums </a>*


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

how much for 2 chrome pistons pumps w/ adex and the fittings


----------



## Big_Money

HI-LOW IS THE SHIT...


----------



## 5DEUCE




----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Oct 26 2009, 06:37 PM~15472750
> *how much for 2 chrome pistons pumps w/ adex and the fittings
> *


$1899 ship


----------



## pauls 1967

ttt for hi low hydraulics


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 5 2009, 12:14 AM~15566539
> *ttt for hi low hydraulics
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## 73loukat

Did the Accumax solenoid blocks ever come in??Chrome how much??


----------



## orojoh11

looking for adjustable uppers do u guys have them hit me up thanks ,John


----------



## individualsbox

post pictures of 

picaso 63 and it's setup!!!!
the red 63 impala vert was off the chain

that was one hell of a hi-low setup


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15925724
> *post pictures of
> 
> picaso 63 and it's setup!!!!
> the red 63 impala vert was off the chain
> 
> that was one hell of a hi-low setup
> *


  

just a pic let me look


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 02:49 PM~12114060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are your dual side return blocks


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 14 2009, 08:33 PM~15981104
> *how much are your dual side return blocks
> *


$149.99


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT for HiLow :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## individualsbox

post the pictures

the pictures wanted are of 

picaso 63
red 1963 impala vert

individuals car club car...

from late 90's

















the red 63 impala vert was off the chain

that was one hell of a hi-low setup





> _Originally posted by mabris_@Dec 14 2009, 05:24 PM~15980391
> *
> 
> just a pic let me look
> *

















got any pctures?


----------



## LatinStyle86

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 01:49 PM~12114060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW CUSTOMS</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT SIZE GEARS ARE IN THIS SETUP? IS IT STILL GOING FOR THE SAME PRICE???


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## streetrider

* I was running Hi-Low in my Regal, before I left for Iraq......they 
always gave me good service & shipping....I hope you guys start posting
more of your product, and get bacc in them streets again......*


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 13 2008, 10:49 AM~12146031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW ELITE 2000 PUMP
> *


How much 4 this


----------



## pittstyle81

do u guys have a web site i could get more infoe from thanks :biggrin:


----------



## loveispain

What's up wtb the mini whammy setup. Pros and cons intersested in putting in a 84 fleetwood will it do me justice


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 11:47 PM~12119934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-low Candy series Magenta 2 Pump set up  call For pricing
> 
> 915-781-2107
> *


how much for a set up like this and what other colors do they come in? only on 1 pump need 1 dump and y block. thanks


----------



## biggboy

*T.T.T. FOR HI LOW* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy

thanks for your services mando.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy

got my setup in..ordered Monday got it Friday..thanks


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Jan 13 2010, 08:37 PM~16283626
> *do u guys have a web site i could get more infoe from thanks  :biggrin:
> *


WWW.HILOW.NET


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by loveispain_@Jan 14 2010, 11:49 AM~16289768
> *What's up wtb the mini whammy setup. Pros and cons intersested in putting in a 84 fleetwood will it do me justice
> *


THE MINI PUMPS ARE TIGHT.


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 10 2008, 02:23 PM~12114380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI WHAMMY HI-LOW  WITH BLACK TANK WEB PRICE  $659.00
> F.B.S.S
> *


has anybody bought this?
do you have pics of it installed??


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 11 2008, 11:59 AM~12124736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW MINI WHAMMY CANDY SERIES F.B.S.S 2 PUMP SET UP
> NATE DOG 1947
> *


 price?


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Mar 24 2009, 08:49 PM~13380216
> *whats the diffrence between regular pumps and mini pumps? is their a pressure diffrance they give  ect.?
> *


x2


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Oct 8 2009, 02:08 PM~15304347
> *$899.99 plus shipping
> *


whats the 2010-2011 price?


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by loveispain_@Jan 14 2010, 11:49 AM~16289768
> *What's up wtb the mini whammy setup. Pros and cons intersested in putting in a 84 fleetwood will it do me justice
> *


x2


----------



## TCaddy

TTT for HILOW.. WWW.HILOW.NET doesnt work.. whhats one that works. i need whammy kit shipped to calgary alberta. whats price.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Nov 24 2010, 04:35 AM~19150518
> *price?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 11 2008, 12:47 AM~12119934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-low Candy series Magenta 2 Pump set up  call For pricing
> 
> 915-781-2107
> *


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

MANDO WATZ GOOD HOMIE IS RUDY FROM PA... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Nov 24 2010, 02:43 AM~19150630
> *TTT for HILOW.. WWW.HILOW.NET doesnt work.. whhats one that works. i need whammy kit shipped to calgary alberta. whats price.
> *


 *ITS WWW.HI-LOW.NET*


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Nov 24 2010, 01:33 AM~19150511
> *has anybody bought this?
> do you have pics of it installed??
> *


 I installed it in this el camino it works great! :thumbsup:
-pics are small but they're the only ones i got-


----------



## streetrider




----------



## strictly wires




----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Elpintor

*Hi Low*

http://www.hi-low.net/


----------



## KingsWood

looking good


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 24 2008, 01:11 PM~12243644
> *HI-LOW DISTRIBUTOR NEAR YOU
> 
> Hollywood Customs
> 205 East North Avenue, Northlake, IL 60164
> (708) 345-8842
> 
> California Customs
> 1516 H St, Fresno CA 92721
> (559)307-0383      .
> 
> Street Toys
> Walter Stewart
> 822 South West Street, Jackson, MS 39201
> (601) 969-0044
> 
> 
> UP Down Hydraulics
> 8115 ELDER CREEK RD SUIT M  Sacramento, CA 95824
> DAVE MARQUEZ
> (916) 421-8347
> 
> BIG TIME HYDRAULIC
> 311 E Reserve St, Vancouver, Clark, Washington 98661
> (503) 327-4193
> 
> X-SEED AUTOWERKZ
> BRANNAN
> 914 Kaaahi Pl, Bay C Honolulu, HI 96817
> (808) 847-7333
> 
> S.I.C CARS,INC
> PHILP
> 3471 NW 48th St Miami, FL 33142
> (305) 633-1636
> 
> FINOS CUSTOM WHEEL & TIRE
> 6525 Federal Blvd, Denver, CO 80221
> 303-935-2125
> *


SAN DIEGO? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 10 2010, 09:08 PM~19297680
> * Hi Low
> 
> http://www.hi-low.net/
> *


----------



## Shanana

HOW MUCH FOR 2 STREET PUMPS AND 4 DUMPS IN RED SHIPPED TO 79761?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH FOR A CHROME AND GOLD 3 PUMP SET UP WITH PISTON PUMP TO THE NOSE ????


----------



## jspekdc2

pm'ed... ttt for hi low...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Dec 11 2010, 08:36 AM~19300287
> *SAN DIEGO? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


IS THERE A DISTRIBUTER IN SAN DIEGO ??????


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 15 2010, 01:51 AM~19330470
> *IS THERE A DISTRIBUTER IN SAN DIEGO ??????
> *


I don't believe there is. There is a price list on the web side. For mail order call Mando (915)781-2107
price list
http://www.hi-low.net/id83.html


----------



## streetrider




----------



## flaco78




----------



## reyc1977

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Dec 11 2010, 07:36 AM~19300287
> *SAN DIEGO? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


is there 1 in Dallas Tejas


----------



## reyc1977

> _Originally posted by reyc1977_@Jan 25 2011, 04:14 PM~19695979
> *is there 1 in Dallas Tejas
> *


Is there a distributer in Dallas Forth Worth Tx area??????????


----------



## streetrider

:0


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by reyc1977_@Jan 25 2011, 07:20 PM~19696034
> *Is there a distributer in Dallas Forth Worth Tx area??????????
> *


]
Yes I'm a distributor here in Fort Worth. :thumbsup: 
I'm on there wed just have a new addres http://www.hi-low.net/id28.html 
I'm in Keller Tx now.


http://dshop.webstarts.com/index.html


----------



## reyc1977

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 1 2011, 01:00 PM~19757379
> *]
> Yes I'm a distributor here in Fort Worth.  :thumbsup:
> I'm on there wed just have a new addres  http://www.hi-low.net/id28.html
> I'm in Keller Tx now.
> http://dshop.webstarts.com/index.html
> *


Thanks Homie! I appreciate it. WE'll be seeing u!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by reyc1977_@Feb 1 2011, 04:57 PM~19757875
> *Thanks Homie! I appreciate it. WE'll be seeing u!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Cool, I will be closed all these week... too cold. :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Nov 12 2008, 11:12 PM~12142322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI-LOW PISTON PUMP ALL CHROME WITH ADEX RETURN
> *


How much for 2 of these, regular not piston pump?


----------



## 73 texas top less

just order mine Saturday , from El Pasco Texas
from Mando , High low TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Feb 7 2011, 04:22 AM~19806712
> *How much for 2 of these, regular not piston pump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That would be the ELITE PLUS pump, 
416.00 side port, 399.00 top port pump only no dump or check valve.


these is a ELITE PISTON with side port








the pictur


----------



## BIG HUERO

WILL PISTON WORK ON A ALUMINUM BLOCK :dunno:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

ELITE PLUS SIDE PRESURE PUMPS INSTALLED WITH WHAMMY TANK (FRONT PUMPS)


----------



## mhiggy911

How much for a 3 pump hollywood kit??


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Feb 7 2011, 08:21 PM~19812475
> *How much for a 3 pump hollywood kit??
> *


That kit is 1495.00 plus shipping


----------



## mhiggy911

Do you guys still have the chrome and gold pumps is so how much for one pump?


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by reyc1977_@Feb 1 2011, 03:57 PM~19757875
> *Thanks Homie! I appreciate it. WE'll be seeing u!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



DANNY DOES AWESOME WORK!!! EVERYONE THAT LOOKS AT MY SET UP ALWAYS SAYS HOW CLEAN EVERYTHING IS.


D SHOP TO THE MOTHIN FUCKIN TOP!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2011, 05:58 PM~19811688
> *ELITE PLUS SIDE PRESURE PUMPS INSTALLED WITH WHAMMY TANK  (FRONT PUMPS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*nice !!*


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Apr 18 2010, 11:32 PM~17233962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my setup in..ordered Monday got it Friday..thanks
> *


LOOKING FOR 2 PUMP KIT LIKE THIS PM ME PRICE CASH IN HAND THANKS


----------



## rzarock

So, is the $695 mini whammy still going on? It's on the website still. :cheesy:


----------



## no joke

mando from Hi Low never comes on layitlow so if any of guys are looking for prices its best to just call the shop 915-781-2107 or hit up Hollywood Customs he also sells Hi Low parts and does badass installs


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## JM6386




----------



## casper38




----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 17 2011, 03:32 PM~20115251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## El Callejero

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> ELITE PLUS SIDE PRESURE PUMPS INSTALLED WITH WHAMMY TANK (FRONT PUMPS)


uffin:


----------



## strictly wires

STRICTLY WIRES/CUSTOM SHINE
hi low distributer up in Canada
real good pumps ive been dealing with showtime, then cce but im happiest with hi low


----------



## big kev

how much 4 piston tank


----------



## strictly wires

big kev said:


> how much 4 piston tank


gotta check the price but around $300.00 call mando 915 781 2107 tell him Moe from Canada sent you he will deal with you right...
tank comes with rods oval piston 1/4 inch wall tank.....


----------



## keola808

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> ELITE PLUS SIDE PRESURE PUMPS INSTALLED WITH WHAMMY TANK (FRONT PUMPS)


*bad ass!!!!!!!

T.T.T for Hi low......
*


----------



## lealbros

i need a show set up four pump set up got anything


----------



## strictly wires

lealbros said:


> i need a show set up four pump set up got anything


you gotta call Mando directly he is in texas 915 781 2107 tell him Moe from STRICTLY WIRES his never on layitlow...


----------



## donz67

TTT for HI-LOW!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## espy 66

would you have any pre cut front end rein force plate's for 1966 impala?


----------



## mabris

NEW PRICE LIST ON WEB PAGE


----------



## mabris

mabris said:


> HI-LOW CUSTOMS</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> NEW PRICE LIST ON WEB PAGE http://hi-low.net/id83.html


----------



## strictly wires

what up hi low


----------



## brn2ridelo

mabris said:


> *MINI WHAMMY HI-LOW WITH BLACK TANK WEB PRICE $659.00
> F.B.S.S*


where can I order pm me some info


----------



## singlepumphopper

RUN WITH THE BEST, OR GET SMASHED LIKE THE REST!!!!! HI-LOW HYDROS FOR LYFE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 87 MCARLO LS

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP MANDO...


----------



## CasinoDreams

my pops setup notting but Hi Low


----------



## HeartBraker79

biggboy said:


> got my setup in..ordered Monday got it Friday..thanks


How much for a kit like this


----------



## strictly wires




----------



## carlitosways

WHATS THIS PUMP GOING FOR NOW WITH SINGLE DELTA DUMPS? THE WEBSITE DOES NOT SHOW THIS PUMP.



*MINI WHAMMY HI-LOW WITH BLACK TANK WEB PRICE $659.00
F.B.S.S*[/QUOTE]


----------



## NITRAULICS

The special on web page has ended.the price with single dumps is $759.00


----------



## NITRAULICS

nice!


CasinoDreams said:


> my pops setup notting but Hi Low


----------



## lowrider54

how much for the wammy without the dump assm. shipped to the 407 orl,fl.


----------



## UGLY_62

thank you hi low i have my order


----------



## strictly wires

http://youtu.be/-PyotWNeuMg


----------



## strictly wires




----------



## streetrider




----------



## strictly wires




----------



## streetrider

:wow:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

the double low return ports on the block look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## strictly wires




----------



## charlies85cutti

1968 Riviera said:


>


How much do u charge for the pumps with the candy painted parts


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

TTT


----------



## strictly wires

charlies85cutti said:


> How much do u charge for the pumps with the candy painted parts


call Mando 915 781 2107


----------



## Next level customs

Next level customs in the 505 official Hi-low distributor if u in the 505 hit us up 505 325 450


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jake07

strictly wires said:


> call Mando 915 781 2107


Mando is the man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke




----------



## Next level customs

Ain't nothing like the hi low family 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

hilow piston pumps 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LunaticMark

Next level customs said:


> View attachment 660211


 That looks like it would suck to put oil in or reset the piston... Probably should have the fittings over the tank...


----------



## no joke

a couple years ago


----------



## Next level customs

That's the team 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for a two pump set up


----------



## Next level customs

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

And San x players call 1-915-781-2107 there might be a distributor by u ask for mondo or Rachel they will help u 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

Hi low Hydraulics 1-915-781-2107


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

Bump


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

For parts service or question call 1-915-781-2107


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

Next level customs said:


> For parts service or question call 1-915-781-2107
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

Ttt


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

Bump


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

Bump 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## strictly wires




----------



## Jake07

TTT


----------



## Next level customs

X2


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 86 monte carlos

How much for only 2 pumps only with fittings and 4 dumps and 6hole prewired switch plate f,b,s,s,back corners


----------

